# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  pkk ve dtp btp teröristleri tarafından kurulmus gruplar.Bizimle kimse oyun oynaya

## anau2



----------

